
Mail forwarding is slowly dying (probably) - petercooper
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/spam/ForwardingSlowlyDying
======
petercooper
Submitted this because I send a lot of email (I run an email newsletter
company) and have noticed a _lot_ of people's forwarding setups are terrible
and hitting deliverability due to our strict DMARC and SPF policies (and then
they complain they didn't receive what they'd signed up for).

We quite frequently get SPF errors reported back where people have things like
Outlook or Hotmail accounts set up to forward to their other addresses and
then their server complains Outlook or Hotmail's servers aren't in our SPF
record. It's a total mess.

